# Snow New Years Eve?



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

I am hearing the latest forecast and they are now saying a plowable event for the northeast on 12/30 into 12/31. Anybody hear anything. It would be nice to get one more plow in for december.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

snow predicted for hear too....
woo hooo drunks, plows and snow:crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

shhh, I am not saying a thing (or it wont snow)


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom I agree


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I have heard the same for us.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

They are talking starting Sunday night, all day monday and into tuesday morning/afternoon herepayup I can't wait hehe. I get to play with my new toy. I just traded the first one for the second one dead even. And I only paid $300 for the first one to begin with and I got an account ( good friend) to front me the money.  Now just need a vibrator


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

looks like central jersey is just on the border again, im sure itll be rain....


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

streetfrog;471100 said:


> They are talking starting Sunday night, all day monday and into tuesday morning/afternoon herepayup I can't wait hehe. I get to play with my new toy. I just traded the first one for the second one dead even. And I only paid $300 for the first one to begin with and I got an account ( good friend) to front me the money.  Now just need a vibrator


If I did not see you other post about the spreaders then I would say you might want to keep the new toy to yourself.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

North East pa is looking good i'm trying not to get my hopes up but wishful thinking on latest forecast as of 9:30pm it looking like 3-5 now if only the ground was frozen ohwell snow is snow


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

VT is supposed to get snow.... I had planned on getting plowed on New Years, but now it looks like I'll be plowing instead...


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

gonna be a rain event here I think.


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

I got the major screw. Forecasted 3-6 inches and got a dustingangry:


----------

